# Transferts d'achats



## EboO (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir un iPad et tout roule mais il y a un petit hic au niveau des vidéos : j'ai acheté des vidéos qui n'apparaissent pas sur l'iPad dans l'application vidéos. 
Comment pourrais-je les transférer ?


Merci.


----------



## Lauange (10 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Clic droit dans iTunes sur ton iPad, puis transférer.


----------



## EboO (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de la réponse, j'avais espéré pouvoir me passer d'iTunes


----------



## Lauange (12 Septembre 2012)

Si tu veux te passer d'Itunes, recherche dans Google : itools.


----------



## EboO (12 Septembre 2012)

Oula je ne connaissais pas je vais tester ça rapidement !Il faut les pilotes de l'iPhone installés ?


----------



## Lauange (13 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Tu installes itools et tu branche ton iphone. C'est tout.


----------



## EboO (14 Septembre 2012)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le tester mais il m'intéresse beaucoup !


----------



## drs (14 Septembre 2012)

tu peux aussi aller les retélécharger sur le store non?


----------



## EboO (16 Septembre 2012)

Je les retrouve dans l'itunes store mais il faudrait que j'essaie au pire je perds 5. Ou alors ça va me dire que j'ai déjà acheté les vidéos.


----------



## drs (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai déjà eu ça. Il t'affiche le prix, mais tu peux le télécharger gratuitement.


----------



## EboO (16 Septembre 2012)

Je vais tester je verrais bien.


----------

